

Education is for pussies - codefoe
http://codefoe.com/education-is-for-pussies/

======
kevin_rubyhouse
Ignorant and obtuse. Just because it worked out for you means that everybody
should ditch it? And what about industries that you _must_ have school for
like medical?

~~~
lostlogin
They are pussies. The author has some growing up to do - go go girls asses.
Really?

~~~
codefoe
What, you got something against asses?

~~~
lostlogin
Assuming English English rather than American English, it is rather funnier to
read...

------
lutusp
> Even after almost half a year of absence from school, they still tried their
> best to make me change my mind and continue learning.

It's a fatally self-referential claim. The first thing the author needs to
learn is to stop saying "learning" when he means "schooling". Education and
schooling are separate topics. One may leave school, but one never leaves
education.

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education." -- Mark Twain

